# DirecTV DVR and my new Yamaha receiver



## klb (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

I searched the forums and found similar posts, but nothing quite answered my question, hence this post.

We recently bought a Yamaha (stereo) receiver to hook up our DVR, DVD player, and TV. Set everything up, and our TV is new again! Hooray!

The problem now lies when I try to program the remote to control the volume on the Yamaha receiver (since the TV speakers are turned off). None of the codes in the DirecTV book work (and they are: 30176, 30186, 31375, 31331, 31176, 30354, 30143, 30133).

All the components that are relevant here:
Yamaha HTR-5950
standard white DirecTV remote
DirecTV R15 DVR

It absolutely kills me to think I will have to pick up this other enormous remote just to turn up the volume when the dishwasher is running! Does anyone have any suggestions for me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The code to use is 30176, then make sure there is a TV code programmed, any Tv code. Then do the following:

1. av1 or av2, whichever has the yamaha code
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press SELECT


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

Edmund said:


> The code to use is 30176, then make sure there is a TV code programmed, any Tv code. Then do the following:
> 
> 1. av1 or av2, whichever has the yamaha code
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


does this work for any recv?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

flynlr said:


> does this work for any recv?


This works with any DirecTV branded white universal remote.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

flynlr said:


> does this work for any recv?


Not using code 30176, thats a yamaha code, use your brands code, and yes the steps above will give you AUD vol in ALL devices. If you wish just the AUD vol in the AV1 or AV2 device only, do the following instead:

1. AV1 or AV2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-3
4. press VOL UP


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Edmund said:


> then make sure there is a TV code programmed, any Tv code.


Why is that? Does it not work with out a TV programed?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Why is that? Does it not work with out a TV programed?


No, there are commands preset to the vol keys that trigger the message at the bottom of the screen that tells you the tv device isn't programmed. 
So until a tv code is programmed, you always get that message. Even universal remotes from OFA & URC, when building the preset code for D10, R15 receivers included the preset commands mapped to the VOl keys in the SAT device. It was kind of strange to get the message when using a universal remote.


----------

